# Placer SPCA rats - Roseville, CA



## CrazyRatGirl (Jul 20, 2007)

** PLEASE CROSSPOST **

The Placer SPCA has 6 wonderful rats available for adoption, one basically on death row. 

There are:
(4) unaltered agouti hooded boys - all very sweet! These boys are probably near a year old and are absolutely handsome. They've been at the SPCA since March and I have no idea why because they will make great companions! 

(1) unaltered brown hooded boy named Willie. Age unknown, but he's estimated to be less than a year old. Willie was found wandering down the street in old Roseville. A passerby saw him and knew he wasn't a wild rat and brought him to the shelter. He's got two brown spots near his *ahem* winkie that I find rather cute. Unfortunately some moron wasn't watching her daughter and her daughter put her finger to his cage and Willie nipped her. The SPCA asked me to assess his temperament, and this boy is NOT an aggressive rat. I was able to reach in his cage, hold him, scritch him and he was kind enough to show me how much he appreciated it by bruxing and boggling. He is just a little frightened and rightfully so. After the nipping incident, the Placer SPCA was forced to put him back in their quarantine area so he is not out with the other rats. If you are interested in Willie, you will have to ask for him specifically. He must find a home quick as they are considering euthanasia. I DID tell them he is definitely NOT a candidate for euthanasia, however, I do not make the rules at SPCA.  

(1) himi girl - paperwork says she's approximately 5 months old. She's pretty thin and could use some weight gain, but appeared to be in good health otherwise. She's a real sweetheart and loves to give kisses. 

Also, I will be going to the Bay Area on September 15th and can transport any of these rats to you if you live in that area and are interested.

Pictures of all of the above ratties can be seen here: http://tinyurl.com/3cwhpl


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Where in the bay area??


----------



## CrazyRatGirl (Jul 20, 2007)

I will be staying in the East Bay (Newark).


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow. Lol, I thought you meant the bay area, as in near San Fran.
I was interested in maybe helping with Willie but thats a bit far. o-o


----------

